# SUMPRODUCT has mismatched range sizes



## gammaves (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm trying to use a =Sumproduct and getting a #VALUE  error in Google Sheets.








Here is the formula that I'm using.
=sumproduct(--($B$102:$B$255=A14),(right($C$102:$C$255,2))="AT",A$102:$D$255)

When I use that formula in my main table (positioned at E14), I get the error.

When I place the formula in a random cell outside of my main work area (H114, for example) it returns the proper value.

Does anybody know why it would be doing that?

Thanks!


----------



## RoryA (Sep 30, 2019)

That formula doesn't really make sense as you're trying to multiply text values. What are you actually trying to do?


----------



## gammaves (Sep 30, 2019)

=sumproduct(--($B$102:$B$255=A14),(right($C$102:$C$255,2))="AT",A$102:$A$255)

I just found my mistake.  I had A:D in the final part of the formula.  It should have ready D:D.  Whoops!


----------

